# Recommendations on a great hotel in HK



## MrsLFD (Mar 4, 2014)

ANY suggestions on a great hotel in a central location for a weeks stay? Preferably 4 or 5 star? And somewhere safe and central? Thank You SOOOO much


----------



## richard0907 (Apr 14, 2014)

Peninsula Hotel in Tsim Sha Tsui is the highest class.


----------



## Pathum (Mar 26, 2014)

Hotel Nikko, Mody road. Nice Harbour view and a lot less than Peninsula


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

The Icon?


----------



## holo (Apr 10, 2014)

Hotel Indigo, Wanchai, new and funky !


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Mandarin, macro polo, but for something really special HULLETT HOUSE. A converted victorian building built in 1881 it was the former RHKP Marine Police HQ. History abounds. The restaurants are fantastic. Their afternoon tea superb.... And their Gin and tonics ....well.....


----------



## milsmith (Oct 27, 2014)

The Icon


----------



## karenmin (Oct 21, 2014)

Renaissance Harbour View Hotel Hong Kong is a nice. Most of my colleagues live there when they travel to Hong Kong.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

ANY suggestions for the backpacker like me for 5 days who cant afford 5*?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

this hostel at Cauuseway Bay is worthwhile looking at Yesinn - Causeway Bay, Hong Kong, Hong Kong - Booking.com


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> this hostel at Cauuseway Bay is worthwhile looking at Yesinn - Causeway Bay, Hong Kong, Hong Kong - Booking.com


Thank you


----------

